# Recommended BB conversion



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a 2014 Z5 looking to convert the BB30 to English to run Shimano cranks. Thinking of either Praxis or KCNC. I’ve been told by a few folks to avoid the FSA. Thought I have read that SuperDAVE has used both on his biked and was wondering which he would recommend?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

STRANA said:


> I have a 2014 Z5 looking to convert the BB30 to English to run Shimano cranks. Thinking of either Praxis or KCNC. I’ve been told by a few folks to avoid the FSA. Thought I have read that SuperDAVE has used both on his biked and was wondering which he would recommend?


I've used both options with success. Praxis will fit in your Z5 but not all BB30 applications.

-Dave


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Praxis Works.

It's flawless.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I've got 3200mi on my KCNC. It's been whisper quiet and no problems.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

To throw another option in the mix, VCRCBike has some nice conversion BB's as well. I have several for gxp cranks. They've worked really well for me and are priced similarly to praxis. They are hybrid ceramic, not sure if that's good or bad. I like that the bearings are hand made and the materials have been solid for me. I've been pretty impressed with the CX seals for keeping crud out of the bearings/grease.

They have BB30 and PF30 options on their website.

Disclaimer: My team is sponsored by VCRC


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

STRANA said:


> I’ve been told by a few folks to avoid the FSA.


Oh great. My wife just bought an F3 which came with an FSA adapter. What's the issue with them?


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

Well this is second hand but as explained to me by more then one wrench. They explained that the FSA design isn't one connected part as these other adapters. But rather the FSA are a separate part at each end of the BB that sizes down and that these can have some issues with flex. As well the concern or issues they say happen are the same as the BB30 in that they can have some movement in the fit and that causes the famous BB30 noises. 

I wouldn't have any concern using what comes with the bike from FELT same as I have so far with the FSA BB30 cranks. In future though if you find they need more service then say normal then one of these BB adapters maybe the trick but only if. 

My reason for wanting to change BB is :

1st I have had the BB30 serviced 3 times in 11km for the creaking/clicking noises so many describe. The change of BB to this type of adapter should solve this. As well the crank is low end and this would be the time to upgrade if changing out the BB as is.

2nd I'm thinking a whole Shimano drive train is also more desirable and I am looking at adding the new 4iii's power meter which has a number of features that attract me but requires a new crank as well. If I go with a Shimano crank as that new crank I can then take that part along to a new bike when I wouldn't be bothered with the very low end and heavy cranks that came on the Z5.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There's more than one "FSA adapter" and they are quite different.

The original style BB30-BSA adapter is a simple pressed in sleeve that should work just fine









Then they have one that's for their Mega-Exo cranks that's 2 piece, that I agree looks like it could be problematic. So much depends on the accuracy of the fit and the installation process.










And then again they make this which uses the existing BB30 bearings for Shimano cranksets


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Thanks. My wife's bike has the last one. Guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OldChipper said:


> Thanks. My wife's bike has the last one. Guess we'll see how it goes.


If there turn out to be problems there's a couple of simple solutions.

The first insert I showed, is the style that Cannondale (the originators of the BB30 standard), used in thousands of their frames in order to convert then to English threaded. It's cheap and reliable. It needs to be pressed in carefully (after the BB30 bearings and circlips are removed), with loctite. Only drawback, if you consider it that, is that it should be considered semi-permament. A lot of us would consider this an improvement over BB30  Then you can use standard Shimano external bearings.

Secondly there is a more recent adapter by Praxis, which has the benefit of simple installation and removal. Lot more money, but gets rave reviews. Includes bearings.









https://praxiscycles.com/product/shimano-conversion-bb/


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

This is a project for late February for me but thinking the Praxis is the winner. It has the benefit of the rave reviews and I can pick one up relatively local as opposed to mail order which is a pain as it's all out of country.


----------



## taylor16 (Aug 31, 2014)

Is the Praxis option one that would work to convert on a Felt Z85 (2014)?


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

taylor16 said:


> Is the Praxis option one that would work to convert on a Felt Z85 (2014)?


According to Felt's website, the Z85 has a threaded BB. This means you don't need a conversion of any kind. Just get a standard threaded BB. I don't see praxis having a regular threaded BB, only the conversion and the BB's for their new cranks.

Z85 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I have these on my F2 and no issues in over a year. Works great with my 6800 crankset.


----------



## tigerleghorn (Oct 24, 2013)

FeltF75rider said:


> I have these on my F2 and no issues in over a year. Works great with my 6800 crankset.




I have the Praxis conversion fitted to my 2014 F4 and can only report good news. Those FSA adapters creaked and groaned after a couple of hundred miles so after lots of research I went with the Praxis solution.

3,500 miles later and no BB nasties to report.

I understand this solution will not work on the F1 and F2 frames as there is a lip in the frame that prevents installation.
Praxis have a very useful site that details frame compatibility.


----------

